# Light of Hope IC



## Captain Obvious (Mar 3, 2016)

Each one awakens with a rapping at their chamber door, a shrouded figure handing a letter silently through a mist like hand.  On closer inspection, they don't seem to exist as you do.  No more than a spirit, though you might be used to spotting things through the corner of your eye, but never one manifesting to this extent.

Once the letter is taken, it gives a stiff bow and disappears into a puff of smoke.  The letter is fragile, not unlike old parchment, sealed with an old Eslye mark.  It reads,

_Dear Sir or Madame,

You are requested to take place in the trial of Jarbin Mord.  If you do not appear as requested at sundown in the end of the day, we will be forced to escort you to the courthouse._


*Spoiler*: _Local Knowledge(given)_ 



The Mord Murders, a double homicide of mother and son, shocked the city. The gruesome axe-slayings are still discussed in hushed tones around hearth fires ten years later. The trial that followed was a virtual circus of accusation, conspiracy, innuendo, and slander. The eventual conviction of executioner Jarbin Mord, father and husband of the victims, was one of the grossest miscarriages of justice in the entire history of Absalom’s jurisprudence. The instigators of the farce doctored evidence and buried their sins in the bedlam of the bluff’s evacuation. Mord’s trial was peculiar in more ways than just its inequity. It is the first and only murder case held in the very building where the victims were killed. Jarbin was the groundskeeper and executioner of the courthouse, and his lovely young wife and six-year-old boy were hewn to pieces in his attic apartment above the courtroom where he stood trial. Every week, on “Noose Wealday,” Mord put on his black wool hood and carried out executions for the court. After his trial, he was hung from the very gallows he once tended. The case of Jarbin Mord was the last to see the bar in the district courthouse. The doors were locked tight the next day, its windows nailed shut with boards, as if the crime against justice could be covered up and forgotten. 




A leaning monument to the district’s pain, this four-story courthouse is a crumbling marvel of cracked plaster and chipped marble. Once a testament to justice wrought in shining white stone, the courthouse is now a crushed dream.  The structure of the eastern wing of the upper floor buckled long ago, and now the bell tower tilts perilously, appearing as though it might careen to the ground below at any moment. Two massive pillars frame the heavy oak doors of the court. The pillars’ surfaces run with cracks and fissures like so many burst veins. The doors sag in their archway like the drooping eyes of a madman. The surrounding structures long ago fell in upon themselves in supplication to the creaking courthouse. A salt wind blows up the precipice and rakes across the tangled weeds. The whole building groans as the wind blows, its tortured lamentation fading to a rasping hiss. This murmur never completely fades away. The sun sets in the west, the last slivers of twilight painting the courthouse blood red as darkness creeps closer. 

As you near, you see others, obviously brought in by similar letters.  They are all recognizable through at least passing in the adventurer's guild.

Some of you black out temporarily and get visions, others don't feel a thing.

((PM's Incoming.))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 3, 2016)

Dusk does his best to cover up the shock of the vision.

Bluff:
1d20+6
15+6 = 21

Once it subsides he glances back to the letter mentally frowning at the precise wording.  Before looking to the others he takes a half-step back into his room and looks at his bug-out bag, verifying that it is still packed and ready.  He lifts the heavy bag and slides it to his back before stepping out again.  If this were a trap it was just as likely they were waiting for him to flee, better to have others around.

Stepping back to the hall he offers a slightly confused look to the others, "what's this about then?  Trial was ten years ago wasn't it?  They couldn't hardly need a new one, he's not exactly getting off for good behavior."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 3, 2016)

A cleric clears her throat from the sidelines, a snake wrapped around her neck, wriggling for warmth, the symbol of an obscure nature goddess placed on her armor.  "If I wasn't more afraid of what would come and get me than the place itself, I wouldn't have even come." she seems to hide in the scaly scarf of her's.  "I don't like this one bit."



"Who're you?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 3, 2016)

"Can't say I care for it either," the man says with a reserved tone.  Then slightly warmer he adds, "call me Dusk."

He pauses and gazes at the decrepit structure, "I suppose it's at least an interesting place for a trap.  Got to give them credit for that.  Suppose that's why so many of us are here, hate to go to all this trouble for just one person."  His voice fades slightly as he talks, half to himself by the end.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 3, 2016)

Beckett blinks a few times and makes a disgusted face, but doesn't say anything for a few minutes.

"I dunno," he says finally, rubbing the back of his neck. "If this was a trap, wouldn't we be trapped by now? Unless this is the trap! Maybe we're all trapping each other!"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 3, 2016)

The woman nods at the pair, "If there was a trap, it could have been triggered before we got here." she pets her scaly friend, smiling gently at Dusk, "My name is Sister Lilith and my companion is Terra." She stares wide-eyed at the courthouse, obviously terrified of the building, "You guys take the lead, I...I'll stay and watch the back."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 3, 2016)

Dusk looks from the child to the armed and armored woman bravely taking up the rear and then back to the kid addresses the child,  "keep alert, I bet you have sharp eyes.  If you see something give a shout."  He steps forward cautiously towards the door and inspects it for any sign of recent passage or any tampering.

Perception:
1d20+5
10+5 = 15

If he finds nothing unusual he'll open the door keeping one hand defensively back to keep the child behind him.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 4, 2016)

Kira turns the letter over in her hands after reading it, and then sighs. An eyebrow bobs over the lens of her shades, before she pockets it, and glances down the hallway, before hurrying along to the courthouse. She had no intention of being taken there by force, whatever that meant, and besides. There was a _mystery_ afoot.



Squinting at Dusk, she says nothing after studying the man in silence. She follows after Dusk and Beckett silently, her eyes naturally adjusting behind the shades to the dark interior, and her breath catching slightly in anticipation, hand hovering over her utility belt.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 4, 2016)

"CHAMPIONS OF JUSTICE! My vision was Most disturbing indeed! A hooded figure looming over a womanly woman who was doing nought but KNITTING! Knitting I say! A foreboding vision indeed!" Dangil booms

"Dusk! My friend of friends! Together we shall solve this mystery and bring Justice!" Dangil draws his sword and points it to the sky. "Beckett, trap or no, we must bravely face our fears, for our path is that of HEROES! If we are in a trap then we shall brave it and conquer it!"

Dangil puts away his sword, charges forward and boldly enters the courtroom

"COURT IS NOW IN SESSION!" he yells


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 5, 2016)

Dusk finds no tampering, though there may have been signs of recent passage Dangil bursting through the door made him lose any chances of finding anything out.


 Eight enormous marble pillars fill a great hall, holding aloft grand balconies. Years of dust cover the floor, baroque staircases curling like lazy serpents up to the raised landings above. A rusted chandelier above sheds the dim light of a few guttering candles. An impressive grandfather clock more than ten feet tall rests against the center of the western wall, its face decorated with guilty souls suffering Asmodeus’ torments: evisceration, force-feasting of coals, scalding blades tearing them apart, and other less savory punishments. The clock stands between a set of impressive oak doors and a lone oak door of equitable splendor, identical to another set across the hall.


 “Why'd ya haveta be so loud ya gigantic wall o meat?” with the words there is the snap of a match, the flames illuminating the face of a hobgoblin, a cheap cigar hanging from his lips as he lights it.   


 “Oh, be nice.  He may be able to get us out of here.” A rather buxom blonde woman states as the other candles in the chandelier bring much needed light into the room.


 “Th-that's new, but it sheds some light on the situation.” A gnome dressed in jester's clothes laughs shakily, missing multiple teeth and others broken, his yellowed skin horribly hidden by caked on white makeup.


 “Halgrak no like this place.  Halgrak no want to be in this place no more.” A large half orc whispers, his smith's hammer in his hands defensively.   


 “You cannot escape here.  Once you are here...there is no escape until morning.” A heavily armored man nods, the doors slamming behind the party then, “I have tried to escape, you just come back here.” His white hair and large beard giving that he is an aged warrior.


 “Why are we even stuck here?” An auburn haired lithe beauty of a halfling questions, her crystal blue eyes filled with worry.


 “That's what I would like to know.” a rosy-cheeked old human man states his threadbare finery outshone by his handlebar mustache and a frayed top hat, he peers at everyone through his squinted monocle eye.  


 “I bet it was one o yous that brought us 'ere an trapped us.” a dark featured dwarven man snarls, glaring sharply at the party, he has a slice in his shoulder and blood staining his shirt.


 DC 15-25 Survival checks bring more information.


----------



## Kuno (Mar 5, 2016)

"Whoa..."  Anya's eyes grow wide and she runs a hand on her neck.  "I almost lost my head on that one!"  She giggles slightly about the vision she experienced.  "Oh well!"  Hefting her hammer-pick over her shoulder she races forward, just making it through the door as it shuts.

The little gnome looks around the room and listens to the others.  "I think it was that ghosty thingy that set the traps."  She adds not really knowing what is going on.  "But we better figure things out!"  Grinning wildly the gnome looks around then at the doors.

Survival:
Roll(1d20)+3:
5,+3
Total:8

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+9:
19,+9
Total:28


----------



## Vergil (Mar 5, 2016)

"Hmm...hmm, let's see if I can bring forth the POWER of KNOWLEDGE, to shed some light on the situation."

Survival:
Roll(1d20)+2:
1,+2
Total:3


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 5, 2016)

Dusk considers the growing crowd with slightly conflicted feelings.  More people makes this a far more elaborate set-up, unless one or more of them were plants.  Probably best not to get too comfortable with them.

Still, at the very least they had been here longer.  "So can I assume you were all summoned here as well by a mysterious letter?  If you've been here a night already any thoughts to share?  What have you found?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 5, 2016)

Kira glanced between the others, raising a thin eyebrow. It seemed as though everyone had received some such of vision, besides her. Her eyes adjusted to the darkness of the courtroom, and her mind began to work, picking apart the details they'd all mentioned. "Eight individuals in here prior to our arrival...eight pillars." Her gaze turns to the armored man. "What did you mean when you said we can't escape? Until morning, or...?" There was glance towards Dusk and then a slow nod in agreement with his question as well.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 5, 2016)

Kuno said:


> "Whoa..."  Anya's eyes grow wide and she runs a hand on her neck.  "I almost lost my head on that one!"  She giggles slightly about the vision she experienced.  "Oh well!"  Hefting her hammer-pick over her shoulder she races forward, just making it through the door as it shuts.
> 
> The little gnome looks around the room and listens to the others.  "I think it was that ghosty thingy that set the traps."  She adds not really knowing what is going on.  "But we better figure things out!"  Grinning wildly the gnome looks around then at the doors.
> 
> ...


Anya spies a dull dragging trail through the dust towards the main courtroom.



EvilMoogle said:


> Dusk considers the growing crowd with slightly conflicted feelings.  More people makes this a far more elaborate set-up, unless one or more of them were plants.  Probably best not to get too comfortable with them.
> 
> Still, at the very least they had been here longer.  "So can I assume you were all summoned here as well by a mysterious letter?  If you've been here a night already any thoughts to share?  What have you found?"


"Abducted." The armored man states, "All we have found is that if we attempt to escape, we return to this room.  We have not gone any further."

"Damn shame too." The hobgoblin takes a drag on his cigar, puffing the smoke out.



Hidden Nin said:


> Kira glanced between the others, raising a thin eyebrow. It seemed as though everyone had received some such of vision, besides her. Her eyes adjusted to the darkness of the courtroom, and her mind began to work, picking apart the details they'd all mentioned. "Eight individuals in here prior to our arrival...eight pillars." Her gaze turns to the armored man. "What did you mean when you said we can't escape? Until morning, or...?" There was glance towards Dusk and then a slow nod in agreement with his question as well.



"As I just said, when we try to leave by destroying something, as that is the only way to leave, the door will not open to the outside...We return to this room as nothing happened."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 5, 2016)

Dusk shakes his head not sure if he believes the answers.  "You've been locked up in here for a full day and haven't tried to explore your situation?  It might be obvious this is a trap but if our captors simply wanted us dead this room would work as well as any other."

"Personally I don't plan on waiting for them to show themselves.  At least moving around we have places we can fall back to."  Pausing to consider everyone he mutters a bit to himself before continuing, "I'll do some scouting around, anyone that can move fast and quietly is more than welcome to join me.  Why don't the more armored defenders stay here and set up a base of defenses, if we come running it would be nice to have fresh defenses."

Turning to Beckett he puts a hand on his shoulder and speaks firmly, "you stay here with them, keep your eyes peeled while the others are setting up."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 5, 2016)

Kira listens to Dusk for a little, her ears twitching anxiously before she steps after him, nodding. "Uh, what was your name again? Dusk?" she asks, glancing over her shoulder at the others as he trods off. "Kira."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 5, 2016)

Dusk nods, "yeah, Dusk.  I'd say it's a pleasure but, well, if it were all the same I'd prefer to be meeting in a tavern."  He looks at the three doors ((those are the only apparent exits, yes?)) before speaking again, "can't say I like the imaging of the clock so I'm inclined to go the other way myself.  Of course, _they_ might be expecting us to think that too.  Flip a coin?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 5, 2016)

"I'm more of a teetotaler, but that would be a situation incurring less duress..." she says in agreement, then glances up at the clock, squinting at it slightly behind her tinted spectacles. "...intuition says this door is important."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 5, 2016)

"Tea then perhaps?"  Dusk nods slightly looking at the indicated door, "one door is as good as another at this point."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 5, 2016)

As the pair investigate the doors by the clock, it begins tolling and clanging in a near berserk way, effecting everyone in the room, the sound stretches into their minds, assaulting them with visions of strangulation, death, murder by axe and gruesome disemboweling.


 Anya and Dusk get hit the hardest, shaking the pair to the core.  ((-2 and -4 Wisdom respectively))


 Beckett stands strong, his vision before strengthening him for this.  The jester gnome hiccuping and vomiting on the floor nearby.


 When hearing comes back to people's ears they hear a quiet giggling of a child leaving the room.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 5, 2016)

"Such unrighteousness! Chums! Are you all OK?!" Dangil runs to comfort them. "There, there; better out than in as they say."

"There are strange goings on afoot!" Dangil hears the child's laughter, "Ah the refreshing sound of a child's laugh, steels the soul, does it not? Perhaps they want to play?" Dangil says not fully understanding what's going on.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 5, 2016)

Dusk shakes his head to clear it, poking a finger in his ears as if trying to clear them.  "Yeah, okay, fucking headache now.  Maybe we should all get moving?  Unless people want to wait for the clock to chime 9?"


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 6, 2016)

"Yeah, we should probably go," Becket says, nodding. "That was, uh...that was something, all right." He gives a weak smile.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 6, 2016)

Kira staggers and keeps herself upright by grace of bracing herself instinctively, but looks a bit shook up afterwards. She checks the contents of her belts and then shakes her head to clear it a bit, and taking a deep breath to center herself. Listening to the others, there's an instant nod of agreement.

"Staying in a hostile environment for an extended amount of time _will_ eventually kill us..." She turns to the eight that preceded them. "Do you feel any hungrier than you had when you entered? Any more or less tired?"


----------



## Kuno (Mar 6, 2016)

"What did you guys do?  You touched it?  Didn't you?  Don't deny it.  I know you touched it.  DON'T TOUCH THINGS!"  The gnome was irritated over the headache she now seemed to have.  "First we need to look.  Then we analyze, then we touch!  Don't touch!"  She looks over toward the door and points to the ground.  "Looks like something was dragged over to this door!"


----------



## hammer (Mar 6, 2016)

Captain Obvious said:


> the symbol of an obscure nature goddess placed on her armor.


Knowledge religion 
Roll(1d20)+3:
18,+3
Total:21

Cao Cao*Falls to his knees as he sees the visions letting out a single tear, as if overwhelmed, and then stands* 

 * as he hears the sound of the laughing child he points in that direction implying the party should follow*


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 9, 2016)

Vergil said:


> "Such unrighteousness! Chums! Are you all OK?!" Dangil runs to comfort them. "There, there; better out than in as they say."
> 
> "There are strange goings on afoot!" Dangil hears the child's laughter, "Ah the refreshing sound of a child's laugh, steels the soul, does it not? Perhaps they want to play?" Dangil says not fully understanding what's going on.


"Are ya daft?" The dwarf scoffs, shaking his head at the hulking chunk of meat as the gnome heaves again.

"W-well that was a...rather horrific.  I can't even make a joke out of that." the gnome shakes his head, wiping his mouth with his sleeve.



Hidden Nin said:


> Kira staggers and keeps herself upright by grace of bracing herself instinctively, but looks a bit shook up afterwards. She checks the contents of her belts and then shakes her head to clear it a bit, and taking a deep breath to center herself. Listening to the others, there's an instant nod of agreement.
> 
> "Staying in a hostile environment for an extended amount of time _will_ eventually kill us..." She turns to the eight that preceded them. "Do you feel any hungrier than you had when you entered? Any more or less tired?"



"Finally _somebody_ has the right idea." The hobgoblin grumbles, gnawing lightly on the unlit end of his cigar.



hammer said:


> Knowledge religion
> Roll(1d20)+3:
> 18,+3
> Total:21
> ...



Cao Cao finds the goddess' name is simply Mother, she is a deity of nature, protection and love.  Clerics are of varied alignment due to the goddess's own varied nature usually leaning lawful.  Though they are usually a bit more defensive based spellcasters.  Followers of Mother live with their hearts on their sleeves and often become infatuated easily.

"Halgrak know how feel.  Halgrak need leave to get home for family." The half orc nods.  



EvilMoogle said:


> Dusk shakes his head to clear it, poking a finger in his ears as if trying to clear them.  "Yeah, okay, fucking headache now.  Maybe we should all get moving?  Unless people want to wait for the clock to chime 9?"



"Yes, lets. " The blonde woman that was already in the building follows immediately while the others skeptically follow. 

There are a total of 6 rooms for them to go through.  Double doors on the west, double doors on the east, two single doors on the west side and a metal door on the east side.  The laughter seems to be coming from single door on the east side.

((And a hint of no more traps in this room))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 9, 2016)

"Well, obviously we don't want to go through that one," Dusk says indicating the door where the laughing is coming from.  "Metal door probably means fire, probably skip that one for now.  Double doors makes it extra easy to haul big things into."

He looks at the two single doors for a minute before nodding, "obviously right isn't right, that's what they want you to think, so clearly the way forward is this way."  He points to the left of the pair of the single doors.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 9, 2016)

Kira glances up at Dusk skeptically for a moment, and then moves over to the metal door. She holds her hand above it to test for any sort of heat, wanders towards the door with the laughing to listen to it for any sort of indication of owner, and then looks over the hinges of the double doors as well. Lastly, she looks over the door Dusk wished to go through, closing her eyes and letting the palms of her hands run over the surface of it.

"..."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 11, 2016)

Hidden Nin said:


> Kira glances up at Dusk skeptically for a moment, and then moves over to the metal door. She holds her hand above it to test for any sort of heat, wanders towards the door with the laughing to listen to it for any sort of indication of owner, and then looks over the hinges of the double doors as well. Lastly, she looks over the door Dusk wished to go through, closing her eyes and letting the palms of her hands run over the surface of it.
> 
> "..."


There is no heat radiating off the metal door.  It is cool and seems to be more fit to muffle sounds than anything.

The door with the laughing has a strong spiritual aura radiating off of it, but otherwise nothing out of place, and there does not seem to be anyone within.

The hinges of the double doors are rusted and worn from many years of use suddenly stopping.

The one that Dusk wants to go through is as cold as ice.



EvilMoogle said:


> "Well, obviously we don't want to go through that one," Dusk says indicating the door where the laughing is coming from.  "Metal door probably means fire, probably skip that one for now.  Double doors makes it extra easy to haul big things into."
> 
> He looks at the two single doors for a minute before nodding, "obviously right isn't right, that's what they want you to think, so clearly the way forward is this way."  He points to the left of the pair of the single doors.



As he opens the door to a large, cold marble room he is bombarded with loud growling.  A ragged polar bear rug lays on the floor and a desk with cherubs wrestling snakes carved in it sits in the back of the room.  The judge that would make that his chamber rests as a skeleton in a large high backed leather chair.  His neck has a rusted iron spiked chain surrounding it.  

A whispy, spiritual voice speaks, "Help...me..."

The growl gets louder as a large skeletal dog stalks out from behind the desk, several of it's ribs are broken and his skull is cracked.  The beast makes a quick movement, lurching out and grabbing the hobgoblin's arm with it's vengeful jaws.  "Don't just stand there.  Help!" He struggles with grasping his own spiked chain.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 11, 2016)

"Hm...not the door I would have picked but tally ho!" Dangils says as the group goes through the door. He spots the bone dog,

"Help is at hand!" Dangil yells and charges forward with his sword drawn.

Init
Roll(1d20)+4:
3,+4
Total:7



> M Chaotic Good Human Barbarian, *Level* 1, *Init* 4, *HP* 15/15, *Speed*
> *AC* 16, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 17, *Fort* 5, *Ref* 2, *Will* 2, *CMB* +5, *Base Attack Bonus* 1
> *  Greatsword * 4 (2D6+4+3, 19-20X2)
> *  Chain shirt* (+4 Armor, +2 Dex)
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



R1 Power atk
Roll(1d20)+3:
19,+3
Total:22

Conf (nope)
Roll(1d20)+4:
5,+4
Total:9

Dmg
Roll(2d6)+7:
4,6,+7
Total:17 


R2
Roll(1d20)+3:
20,+3
Total:23

Confirm (Nope)
Roll(1d20)+4:
9,+4
Total:13

Dmg
Roll(2d6)+7:
3,2,+7
Total:12


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Mar 11, 2016)

Dusk looks stoically at the undead, if he's surprised by their presence he doesn't let it slip.  Instead he focuses intently on his target and reaches a hand forward.  The air shimmers in his palm, and darkness swirls, the shadows themselves pulled into his grip.  With a sudden explosion the distortion rocks forward lancing into the undead with a gravity shockwave. 

Init:
Roll(1d20)+4:
15,+4
Total:19

Attack (vs. touch AC):
Roll(1d20)+4:
19,+4
Total:23

Damage (bludgeoning):
Roll(1d6)+6:
4,+6
Total:10


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 11, 2016)

*Initiative:* (+5) 12+5 = 17

*Round 1*

As soon as Beckett sees the undead he charges forward. "Kra-koom!" He shouts in his tiny voice, and suddenly his form is replaced with the form of Captain Thunder.



> Captain Thunder
> Male LG Human/Outsider Synthesist Summoner, Level 1
> *Init* +5, *HP* 19/19 *Speed* 30
> *AC* 15 *Touch* 11 *Flat-footed* 14 *Fort* +3 *Ref* +1 *Will* +4 *Attack* +4 (M) +1 (R)
> ...



He gets between the beast and the rest of the party, readying himself. 

*Round 2*

Captain Thunder power attacks. 
Attack: 20+3 = 23
Damage: 4

Crit confirm: 3+3 = 6


----------



## hammer (Mar 11, 2016)

> Init 2; Senses ; Perception 8
> DEFENSE
> AC 17; Touch ; Flat-Footed
> HP 11; Wounds —; Non-Lethal —
> ...








knowledge religion for the ghost

Roll(1d20)+3:
15,+3
Total:18

knowledge religion skeleton dog
Roll(1d20)+3:
1,+3
Total:4  

*Cao Cao lets out a sigh as he hangs back reading his bow*


initiative

 Roll(1d20)+2:
10,+2
Total:12


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 11, 2016)

Kira opens her mouth to reply after she's inspected the doors, and then immediately grabs for a fire poker settled in the stand holder framing the door, and moves up behind the others with it, attempting to lodge it in between the creature's ribs to lock it up.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 12, 2016)

Dusk's gravity shockwave rocks the skeleton to it's very core, bones shaking as if struggling to stay standing.  Of course that's when CAPTAIN THUNDER appears out of the being of the child Dusk was babying.  Caocao's bow gets readied, though he isn't knowledgeable on this type undead other than being a skeletal hound.  The spirit was no more than one stuck in the room.


 The hound rips and tears the flesh off the hobgoblin's arm, a loud, almost suction-like pop and crack sounds the room as the man lets off an inhuman scream of pain, his forearm getting ripped off from the elbow.


 Barely too slow, Dangil swings his mighty blade, sending revenge for the hobgoblin and chopping the skull clean in half and dropping the beast as it gives a fading howl.  Kira stabs the fire poker into the two pieces to make sure it was gone for good.


 “Thank...you...” the spirit calls.


 “Fucking hell.” The hobgoblin grabs the stub, struggling to deal with it himself.  If Kira does not want to help him, Sister Lilith will.


 “Thought I had it bad.” The dwarf snorts.


 The halfling's eyes sparkle, running up to Dusk, “You're so cool!”


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 12, 2016)

"Aw man!" Thunder groans, re-clipping his mace to his belt. His voice is much deeper now, and his body a man's, but his tone and mannerisms are still the same as before. "I didn't even get to hit it! I probably shouldn't wait until the last second to switch, huh?"


----------



## hammer (Mar 12, 2016)

*Cao Cao relaxes his bow returning his arrow to his back. He then lets out a sigh looking for any kind of discrepancy  *


roll perception

total=18


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 12, 2016)

Kira gives a weary sigh as the arm is ripped off clean, and then darts over to the hobgoblin. "Hold still, please," she says, and then looks up at the hob. "What was that all about? Why was that creature attacking you? And when did you get into this room?" she asks at a breakneck pace, scrutinizing the creature as her hands worked to bind the wound with clockwork efficiency.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 13, 2016)

"Haha! What an invigorating fight!" Dangil beams and sheathes his sword. "I hope that little girl is ok and her melodious laughter has not been dampened by these skeletal beasts! Captain Thunder! I feel you and I should be comrades forever!"

Dangil diverts his attention back to the girl. 

"Little girl? Are you ok?" he calls out


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 13, 2016)

Dusk will slowly and cautiously enter the room looking for any further signs of traps or creatures, especially keeping a wary eye on the judge's skeleton.  If there's no sign of danger he'll search the room for anything interesting.

Perception:
1d20+5
19+5 = 24


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 15, 2016)

Hidden Nin said:


> Kira gives a weary sigh as the arm is ripped off clean, and then darts over to the hobgoblin. "Hold still, please," she says, and then looks up at the hob. "What was that all about? Why was that creature attacking you? And when did you get into this room?" she asks at a breakneck pace, scrutinizing the creature as her hands worked to bind the wound with clockwork efficiency.



"How the hell should I know." The hobgoblin scoffs, flinching periodically as Kira binds the wound, "I came in with you, and the damn thing attacked me." Kira does notice that the chain he uses as a belt is in fact nearly identical to the one around the judge's throat.



Vergil said:


> "Haha! What an invigorating fight!" Dangil beams and sheathes his sword. "I hope that little girl is ok and her melodious laughter has not been dampened by these skeletal beasts! Captain Thunder! I feel you and I should be comrades forever!"
> 
> Dangil diverts his attention back to the girl.
> 
> "Little girl? Are you ok?" he calls out


The halfling grins and nods, "Yessir I am!"



EvilMoogle said:


> Dusk will slowly and cautiously enter the room looking for any further signs of traps or creatures, especially keeping a wary eye on the judge's skeleton.  If there's no sign of danger he'll search the room for anything interesting.
> 
> Perception:
> 1d20+5
> 19+5 = 24



Potion of lesser restoration
potion  of  bear?s  endurance
potion of cure moderate wounds
gilded masterwork dagger rests in an ornate emerald-and-silver sheath in his desk

On top of that, Dusk finds a letter that the judge was working on just before the time of death.



> Most Honorable High Magistrate
> Archamais Mazer,
> It is with great remorse that I script this. The chaos of our time has
> eaten many innocent souls, but this one was lost not to catastrophe, but to an evil deed of injustice. Lies have killed a man this morning and I for my part did nothing to stop it. My esteemed colleague Silman Trabe knowingly sent an innocent man to the gallows, as I stood by silently. I only hope that Jarbin Mord?s soul may find some rest if the truth comes out


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 15, 2016)

Vergil said:


> "Haha! What an invigorating fight!" Dangil beams and sheathes his sword. "I hope that little girl is ok and her melodious laughter has not been dampened by these skeletal beasts! Captain Thunder! I feel you and I should be comrades forever!"
> 
> Dangil diverts his attention back to the girl.
> 
> "Little girl? Are you ok?" he calls out



"Yeah! Uh, I mean, sure, I guess. If that's, like, your thing, I guess." Captain Thunder does his best to look only semi-interested.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 15, 2016)

Dusk slips the potions into his belt pouch and slides the dagger into his belt after ensuring there were no traps.  He reads the letter twice musing on it.

Knowledge Local on any of the names in the letter:
1d20+3
15+3 = 18

Out loud he muses, "Jarbin Mord was innocent?  Or so this claims?  A curious twist, though I have to wonder why it would be kept secret."  He'll offer the letter around if anyone else wants to read it otherwise he will tuck it folded into his journal.

((We can deal with treasure when we see if who lives through this  ))


----------



## hammer (Mar 16, 2016)

EvilMoogle said:


> Dusk slips the potions into his belt pouch and slides the dagger into his belt after ensuring there were no traps.  He reads the letter twice musing on it.
> 
> Knowledge Local on any of the names in the letter:
> 1d20+3
> ...



*Cao Cao takes the letter from his hand and carefully examines it then punches his hand against the wall*


----------



## Vergil (Mar 16, 2016)

Dangil exits the room,

"Come! Let's follow the laugh of children!"

He bounds forward and stands at the door the laughter had come from like an excitable puppy.


----------



## Kuno (Mar 16, 2016)

"Don't just bound around like traps haven't triggered around us!"  Anya calls after Dangil then runs after him quickly.  "Be careful!"

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+9:
10,+9
Total:19


----------



## Vergil (Mar 16, 2016)

"Ah my little pink haired friend! I fear nothing for I have my FRIENDS to cover my weaknesses. See?I have not yet touched the door! My brains may not be as large as my magnificent muscles, but I have been in my fair share of bear traps before. BWAHAHAHA!" Dangil smiles and gives her an aggressively eager thumbs up


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 16, 2016)

Dusk shakes his head at the theatrics and hangs back cautiously, one hand held as if gripping nothing the other pushing at the back of the first.


----------



## Kuno (Mar 16, 2016)

"Ugh!  Just don't touch it until we look at it!"  Anya rolls her eyes.  "Besides, none of want to die because of your exuberance!"  Though the gnome admits to herself it does seem to be slightly contagious.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 16, 2016)

Kira finishes with the wounds, and then resettles her medical kit in her satchel. "Where did you get that belt chain?" she asks the hobgoblin curiously, following the others out at a slower pace.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 19, 2016)

Vergil said:


> Dangil exits the room,
> 
> "Come! Let's follow the laugh of children!"
> 
> He bounds forward and stands at the door the laughter had come from like an excitable puppy.


As he enters several books go flying through air.  One book in particular labeled, 'Punish the Guilty,' falls open on the desk in the far part of the room.  Two vials sit on the desk as well.  The book reads, 

_We,  entrusted  with  justice, must be above reproach. Those who fail to  serve  justice  blindly  shall  reap  what they sow._​
The laughter quiets, then silences.

((Let Dusk and Anya drink the vials, please.  It will fix the wis damage because those two need the Wis...  )) 


Hidden Nin said:


> Kira finishes with the wounds, and then resettles her medical kit in her satchel. "Where did you get that belt chain?" she asks the hobgoblin curiously, following the others out at a slower pace.



"I've always used it." He responds shortly, continuing to baby the ripped off arm.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 19, 2016)

Dusk frowns looking at the room.  Somewhat quietly he mutters, "this trap sure seems to have a flare for theatrics."  He carefully checks the desk and the rest of the room, not touching the book or vials.

Perception:
1d20+5
18+5 = 23


----------



## Kuno (Mar 20, 2016)

"What happened?  What does it say?"  Anya jumps up and down then attempts to jump on the desk.

Acrobatics:
Roll(1d20)+8:
4,+8
Total:12

When she makes it on there she kneels to read.  While reading she absentmindedly picks up one of the vials and drinks it.  "Hey did you guys read this?  Do you-Whoah!  I feel so much better!"  She jumps up doing a little dance then points at the book.  "What do you think it means?"


----------



## Vergil (Mar 20, 2016)

"It speaks of JUSTICE, my friends! The ultimate goal! Not the law, though, they too have to be followed to a degree - But JUSTICE is the TRUTH!" Dangil says, hands on his hips, his chest out and his head held high.

"I must say though," he goes over to inspect the books, "Books that can fly are quite .....novel!"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 20, 2016)

Kira's eyes narrow at the stump, before she looks to the hobgoblin with narrowed eyes. "I pride myself in my intuition. I think I have an easy time of noticing when someone is _lying_, and far easier when they're simply being _evasive_."


----------



## hammer (Mar 20, 2016)

*Cao Cao walks over curiously to the desk and looks at "Punish the Guilty" and slowly opens the book*


----------

